

Rank-Linear Utility - tokenadult
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2014/04/rank-linear-utility.html

======
tokenadult
Author manuscript of the full article in press, "On the Origin of Utility,
Weighting, and Discounting Functions: How They Get Their Shapes and How to
Change Their Shapes":

[http://www.ucl.ac.uk/lagnado-
lab/publications/harris/Stewart...](http://www.ucl.ac.uk/lagnado-
lab/publications/harris/Stewart_Reimers_Harris_in_press.pdf)

